# Use no-planaria in shrimp tank



## qiaable (Dec 30, 2008)

I noticed that this med is very effective when the substrate is gravel.
However, when the soil is substrate, after 3 days with over dose based on manual, there are still planaria......

From this battle, had quite a few casualty for the adult crystal shrimps, and lost all baby shrimps. This med labeled as shrimp safe though. ..

Currently, I am on the round 2 medication, and hopefully it will be effective.

Anyone had similar experience?


P.S.
- another factor could be temprature, as I put the tanks on the first floor and the room temprature reached 30 or 31 degree for few days. This might be the actual killer.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

My experience with this med & Fluval soil substrate, was successful with no detrimental issues.
Regards


----------



## jeanniebabie (Mar 1, 2015)

I used it for hydra issue with fluval substrate and had no deaths except the hydra I was after 😊

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## qiaable (Dec 30, 2008)

P.S.
- another factor could be temprature, as I put the tanks on the first floor and the room temprature reached 30 or 31 degree for few days. This might be the actual killer.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

You need to do a water change after this stuff to get out the dead planaria. They will decompose and kill shrimp, especially if there are lots of them.


----------



## goneswimming (Jun 19, 2014)

darkangelfish is correct. You must do water changes as ammonia spike results from dead planaria in the substrate. Also remove snails as it will kill snails as well.


----------

